# stuffed a rooster and woody this weekend



## wagner24314 (Nov 27, 2007)

here they are


----------



## clifford (Jan 18, 2009)

I love the wood duck. Good job.


----------



## wagner24314 (Nov 27, 2007)

its all done


----------

